# Scrub Pythons



## snakelady96 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi guys, I was wondering what is all your opinions on scrub pythons? I know alot of people dont like them and i can understand why but id like some people to share their good and bad experiences. Thought it might be a bit interesting, was on the phone today and the fella says 4 people have been killed in Australia by scrub pythons, i have no doubt hes wrong. But on the other hand they can be just as placid as say a spotted or woma python with the right handling regularly. So share your thoughts and experiences, this should be interesting


----------



## snakeg56 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I have had Scrubbies for years and they are like any other snake Its all in the way you handle them and the way you feed them is most important. I never feed my Scrubbies when first opening the cage, always get them out or just touching them first and then feed after awhile that way the snake doesn't always think opening the door means food. I also never feed live food , that way no need to kill , my biggest Scrubbie is 4.2 m and 30 kgs, he was a biter when I got him as the people that had him were scared of him but no he is ok, just heavy and large. There is always a chance that he will be bite but so does elapids. it's all in the treatment


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 4, 2011)

Treat them as you would an adult Olive, disrespect them or become complacent and you will be reminded of their ability to inflict a very nasty bite and you run the risk of being overpowered by them. My boy is a gentle giant, but if I were to put him in a situation where he isn't comfortable or approach him wrongly whilst in feeding mode and I have no doubt he would react accordingly. In my opinion they are a great python to have in your collection as long as you are aware of what they are capable of and have the expierience with large pythons and you will have little to no problems.


----------



## snakelady96 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely scrub python you have there! I agree that they should not be feared by stories that have been heard but must be treated with the up most respect and you will have your friend for life- if they dont outlive you with their long life span. My younger male scrubbie is 18 months old and about 2.8-3m. He litterally JUST shed his skin and its about a metre longer than me and im about 1.7m (sorry not good with 'feet') I treat him as if hes my best mate, handle him almost every day. He eats frozen jumbo rats at this stage, he does sometimes mistake me for the rat but with his pleasant attitude i know he is not intending to attack me.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 4, 2011)

I adore them. Everything about them is just magic, but I would never ever own one. Not because of the way they are, but the way I am. I'm fine with Antaresia, Aspidites and Liasis (but I'm not big enough to handle a full-grown Olive, the last time I tried with my in-laws she made me see spots just trying to grip onto my chest, and she wasn't even as big as she is now so I have to 'buddy-up' and pick heads or tails lol...), but for some reason carpets get me on edge. I love them to bits, love the colours, the personalities, everything, but if I hold one for more than a minute I start to panic a little and have to hand them on. Until that feeling's in check I'm afraid I'll just have to love from afar, but I'm content with that for now 
I wish I knew why, but no matter. I'll get over it eventually, I'm sure.


----------



## graphitebeans (Oct 5, 2011)

It's always magical to see a scrubby in the wild. I have an absolute love for them, but wouldn't dream of keeping one. They're just such a wild species - so unpredictable and they're big enough that they know that they don't really have to worry about humans all that much. For some reason I would feel bad keeping a scrubby whereas I wouldn't keeping just about any other Aussie python (maybe an Oenpilli, but they're not captive yet)
I really respect people who do keep them though


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 5, 2011)

I have recently got a pair. their only 12 months old, I find that they are very cage defensive, but all huff and puff. To be honest, they are very clumsy strikers! Once their out, their good, ones a bit temperamental, but good. They like to urinate a lot too, haha..

Respecting them is the key, don't make sudden movements or any wrong moves, then they love to be out and about. I find that respectively handling them, is what needs to be done, but it's not like you would handle at Childrens or a coastal.

It's the voice in the back of your mind that makes you nervous, knowing that it can lash out at anytime, they can be hard to read, they can be turned one way, and randomly take a lunge at the hand that is holding them. They can be very intimidating at times, as they will stare you in the eyes, and no matter how you move, they will follow your eyes.

I am yet to have full trust in them, even though I respect the species and know that they are a different ball game to the smaller python species. They are unpredictable. But with a lot of experience and time handling, they will become predictable.

In my opinion, their definitely not a begginners snake, but their not something to be feared, with experience, they are perfect for anyone, aslong as they have the respect and love for them. I mean, I'm only 16, with only 4 years of experience under my belt, but I've learnt a lot.

And when they are the size of an adult, as stated, 30kgs, thats not always a lot, but with a length of 5 meters and the massive strength, you should always have a second person on hand.

Their a beautiful snake, if not the best Australia has to offer.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2011)

snakelady96 said:


> Lovely scrub python you have there! I agree that they should not be feared by stories that have been heard but must be treated with the up most respect and you will have your friend for life- if they dont outlive you with their long life span. My younger male scrubbie is 18 months old and about 2.8-3m. He litterally JUST shed his skin and its about a metre longer than me and im about 1.7m (sorry not good with 'feet') I treat him as if hes my best mate, handle him almost every day. He eats frozen jumbo rats at this stage, he does sometimes mistake me for the rat but with his pleasant attitude i know he is not intending to attack me.



This reminds me a bit of the recent 'feeding the Lacie' thread. A nice Lacie can be a big puppydog... until something triggers a change. These animals are similar in their potential to do significant damage if they bite, and if a large one combines the bite with a squeeze, you could be in serious trouble indeed. There has been at least one human death caused by a large scrub python in this country.

Take them for granted at your peril - "he does sometimes mistake me for the rat but with his pleasant attitude i know he is not intending to attack me" is just taking a very big risk, and demonstrating that you have very little understanding of the nature of large pythons. 

Don't get me wrong, I have a pair myself and I think they are very attractive animals, but I NEVER attribute them with 'human' behaviour. If you do get a decent (and possibly life threatening) feeding bite from your Scrub Python that has "a pleasant attitude" and even if he wasn't intending to attack you, it won't make much difference in the end. You'll still end up with a serious injury which will be caused by your complete lack of understanding of the nature of the species...

Jamie


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 5, 2011)

I have seen a guy bitten by a large scrubby in his face. It was horrible! The snake had its jaws wrapped around the bloke's face and in order to unhook those curved teeth, we had to push his face further in before pulling it our of the snake's grip. The cuts were pretty deep and he was lucky that he didn't loose his eyes. Had he been alone, he would have probably died. IHow did it happen? the fella waved a chicken in from of the snakes snout, the scrubby went for the choock, missed and .... you know the rest. It was a full-on feeding bite followed by strangulation - the scrubby was normally a very docile, easy to handle snake.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2011)

That's what happens when inexperienced people, who desperately want their snake to be their "best mate" misjudge a potentially dangerous animal. You cannot attribute human characteristics to potentially dangerous reptiles - "not intending to attack me" is shorthand for "I actually know nothing about reptiles, but I really, really want my big snake to love me as much as I love him, so I'll forgive him his mistakes..."

Not good for the snake, not good for you, and definitely not good for the hobby when you cop a serious bite...

Jamie


----------



## snakelady96 (Oct 5, 2011)

I see where your coming from and just for the record I do actually consider myself to know a bit about reptiles but if you think otherwise it might be pleasant to keep it to yourself?  I see from everyone's point of view that how I treat my younger scrubby is stupid but you really have to see him in real life to understand how placid he really is. I know as he gets older things will most likely change and he'll grow into a big angry monster but not in every case. I just like to make the most of him being this way when he's young so if anyone disagrees with how I do things that's fine I know my method of keeping snakes is different to most people's but sorry that's just how I am. I will admit I treat all my animals not just reptiles like they are my kids/ best friends and I have to say I think I achieve quite well from doing this  but anyways the thread was aimed at sharing your experiences


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2011)

Can I ask how old you are snakelady96, and how long you've been keeping reptiles?

Jamie


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 5, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Can I ask how old you are snakelady96, and how long you've been keeping reptiles?
> 
> Jamie


 
I've definitely been wondering the same thing. I know I was only born in 95', and I own scrubbies, mine are only young, I have many mentors and well experience snake keeps, some of the best, to help me. 

With some of the help threads and issues I have seen Snakelady with, a Scrubbie seems a massive handful, especially at that size.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 5, 2011)

snakelady96

May you always remain unharmed .. sooner or later you must realise the beast you are dealing with.

Some years ago a friend bought a hatchling scrubbie, gorgeous little guy, very nice natured, etc. We all loved Samson 

BUT...by the time he was 2 yrs.old and nearing 14 ft. He definately needed at least 2 experienced adults to help his owner clean his enclouse and his stinky turds were as big as elephants .... he ate 5-6 large rats weekly. 
And he def. was a good natured boy, but big strong and very heavy, just helping out with this boy made me realise what an awesome powerful animal we were dealing with.
Please don't become defensive when experienced people are offering opinions.
Perhaps we can't put an old head on young shoulders.
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 5, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Can I ask how old you are snakelady96, and how long you've been keeping reptiles?
> 
> Jamie



That question has been asked few times before ...... don't hold your breath for answer.


----------



## snakeg56 (Oct 5, 2011)

heres a pic of my mates scrubbie View attachment 220581


----------



## Joemal (Oct 5, 2011)

Unreal snake to own so long as you show them respect .My girl is getting better with her attitude but i will never trust her or let my guard down around her .


----------



## traceylee (Oct 5, 2011)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 220589
> View attachment 220590



Gosh...... that is an impressive snake you have!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Oct 5, 2011)

Someone I know was feeding their scrub python a large rat. The scrubby over shot the rat resulting in a food response bite to the hand which in-turn resulted in quiet a few stitches. They do require respect and are not a cuddly pet.


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 5, 2011)

Joemal, how can you afford to feed that? Do the local cats and dogs go missing all the time?
Honestly for a snake that size what is the average dinner consist of?

Cheers and that is one awesome snake.


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 5, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> Joemal, how can you afford to feed that? Do the local cats and dogs go missing all the time?
> Honestly for a snake that size what is the average dinner consist of?
> 
> Cheers and that is one awesome snake.


Mine eats 1-2 large 3- 4 kg rabbits every month, I found feeding him large rats to be too expensive. I breed rabbits for him so he is quite cheap to feed.


----------



## Joemal (Oct 5, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> Joemal, how can you afford to feed that? Do the local cats and dogs go missing all the time?
> Honestly for a snake that size what is the average dinner consist of?
> 
> Cheers and that is one awesome snake.



She goes through 3-4 jumbo rats a week or when i can get them she polishes off rabbits and chooks . Costs me $300 + every couple of months to feed my 8 snakes


----------



## starr9 (Oct 5, 2011)

I think they are amazing! But I know im a long way off, if ever, being able to have one! Im very new to the hobby and im still finding my way. From what Iv read and heard they are amazing to own but respect is a must! Ill keep to my stimmie 4 the time but I LOVE these big amazing guys/girls!! 

MORE PICS OF THEM I SAY!!!


----------



## Joemal (Oct 5, 2011)

here you go Starr .


----------



## starr9 (Oct 5, 2011)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 220606
> View attachment 220607
> 
> 
> ...



:shock::shock: OH THANK YOU SO MUCH JOEMAL!!!!!!! Wow what a stunner!! is the 2nd pic your girl or boy?!

Oh iv never seen one in real life b4 and i tell you what thats my new dream!!! What an amazing site that will be!!!


----------



## Contagion (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd say that 96 could be an indicator.... 
in anycase, age doesn't necessarily mean a better attitude, knowledge or willingness to learn things differing from their own opinion. I've been told be people in their 20s and even 30s that their snakes love them, and show them affection and that they're really quite intelligent. Despite all my efforts, they still couldn't accept the facts. I find it's easier to let them do them, and i just go about my business. 
Not having a crack at you snakelady. 

On topic, I absolutely love scrubbies. While I'd like to keep one, and I'm confident I could, its the size and space requirements that have put me off. Though I'm sure I'll give in one day and get one. They're amazing animals. 
A mate of mine caught the biggest I've seen/heard of (from a reliable source). It was 5.2 metres and 34kg.


----------



## Joemal (Oct 5, 2011)

starr9 said:


> :shock::shock: OH THANK YOU SO MUCH JOEMAL!!!!!!! Wow what a stunner!! is the 2nd pic your girl or boy?!
> 
> Oh iv never seen one in real life b4 and i tell you what thats my new dream!!! What an amazing site that will be!!!



It's a girl .Let me know if you are ever up this way and you can get some pics with her .


----------



## starr9 (Oct 5, 2011)

Joemal said:


> It's a girl .Let me know if you are ever up this way and you can get some pics with her .



Oh thanks!!! I will we do go up to bundy to visit a mate so ill remember that!!! That means a lot to me that you offered!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 5, 2011)

snakelady96 said:


> My younger male scrubbie is 18 months old and about 2.8-3m. He litterally JUST shed his skin and its about a metre longer than me and im about 1.7m (sorry not good with 'feet')



Snake sheds are around 30% Larger than the snake , so that would make the scrubby smaller than you think - not having a "go" at you , but you did say you know a lot about snakes in a post I just read.
I keep a pr of scrubbys and would NEVER trust them , awesome snakes they are.Totaly different behavior than any other pythons I keep ( and I keep most ozzy sp)


----------



## traceylee (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow Joemal! Amazing girl!


----------



## Nathan_T (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd love to keep a scrubby several years down the track, but it's a little out of my league in terms of providing an appropriate enclosure. My next goal is to pick up an olive in a few years when I own my own house and can fit an adult's enclosure.

In terms of trusting snakes, I love my bredli to bits, he's the most placid snake I've ever seen and he has never even attempted a bite on me. That said, I'm 100% aware that the only thing stopping him from killing and eating me is my size. If he was a good 10 or so meters bigger, he'd have me in a heartbeat.


----------



## jonas (Oct 5, 2011)

18 mths old and 3 meters...I have a little guy not much younger than that and hes nowhere near that size. Awsome snakes to keep if you have the experience and never let your guard down. Shame to see in QLD there still on a class 1 licence though.


----------



## snakeman478 (Oct 6, 2011)

Im with jonas. I think its absurd that scrubbies can be kept on a recreational licence in QLD. I have copped a very nasty bite from a 13-14 footer (my own stupid fault) and needed 2 people to help me remove him from my hand. It resulted in 2 5-7cm long wounds (14 stitches) down to the bone in my hand and having teeth removed from bones in my thumb. A very unpleasant experience. This was a generally placid animal and i let my guard down. Silly me, i wont make that mistake twice. Unfortunately i had to sell my pair as i work away for work and couldnt find anyone experienced (or willing) enough to look after them. They are by far my favorite australian python species and i cannot wait for the day when i can acquire some more.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 6, 2011)

Snakelady 96 where are you...? Some excellent advice here and you're not responding...

Jamie


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 6, 2011)

jonas said:


> Shame to see in QLD there still on a class 1 licence though.



Class 1 licence? We don't have classes in Qld and as far as I know scrubbies are not restricted reptile. ?????


----------



## snakelady96 (Oct 6, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Snake sheds are around 30% Larger than the snake , so that would make the scrubby smaller than you think - not having a "go" at you , but you did say you know a lot about snakes in a post I just read.
> I keep a pr of scrubbys and would NEVER trust them , awesome snakes they are.Totaly different behavior than any other pythons I keep ( and I keep most ozzy sp)



Thanks for letting me know that  I didn't know that, theres a lot i don't know but i love learning new things. I agree, they do have very different personalities than other snakes but i cant say they are ALL like that.



jonas said:


> 18 mths old and 3 meters...I have a little guy not much younger than that and hes nowhere near that size. Awsome snakes to keep if you have the experience and never let your guard down. Shame to see in QLD there still on a class 1 licence though.



Yes he is 18 months old and as someone said before of which i didn't know their sheds are 30% than the actual snake. I'd say by looking at him he'd be around 2.5m. I was actually quite shocked the shed was that large to be honest.



Pythoninfinite said:


> Snakelady 96 where are you...? Some excellent advice here and you're not responding...
> 
> Jamie



Im here Jaime, just reading as people write up their stories, And yes some excellent advice.


----------



## snakeman478 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow Snakelady96. It sounds to me like you have jumped in the deep end judging by your response to some of the commonly known facts about reptiles. Not having a go at you. I just sincerely hope you dont end up in a comprosing/dangerous position with your scrubby. If i didnt have my brother and his mate to help me with mine when i got tagged and constricted, then i honestly dont know how i would have got him off by myself. It CAN and WILL turn on you in a flash no matter how friendly you think it is.


----------



## jonas (Oct 6, 2011)

Waterrat..I meant class 1 licence as recreational..should of worded that better. Point is scrubs and the larger species of varanus should be on a restricted licence. I believe the breeders themselves have a responcibility to make sure there animals go to suitable homes as well though..and not just sell to 'anyone'.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 6, 2011)

jonas said:


> Waterrat..I meant class 1 licence as recreational..should of worded that better. Point is scrubs and the larger species of varanus should be on a restricted licence. I believe the breeders themselves have a responcibility to make sure there animals go to suitable homes as well though..and not just sell to 'anyone'.



I totally agree. I always treated scrubbies the same way as elapids, i.e. with the same level of respect.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 6, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I totally agree. I always treated scrubbies the same way as elapids, i.e. with the same level of respect.



That would have to be the best way to go about it. Well said.


----------



## Joemal (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok this is just my opinion only ......I believe the best Scrub to own is the one with attitude .For starters you know where you stand with it so none of this "but he/she was sooooo placid i just don't know why it turned on me ". I know of a guy that used his super placid Scrub in demos then one day out of the blue it turned on him and he copped a nasty bite to the head .Yes as with me i would love a "placid "scrub but in saying that i would never part with my nasty girl .I have copped countless bites from her and many many near misses but atleast i know what to expect when around her .To the people with placid Scrubs i congratulate you on getting a good one but don't be lulled into a false sense of security .


----------



## Moreliavridis (Oct 6, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I totally agree. I always treated scrubbies the same way as elapids, i.e. with the same level of respect.


 
Couldn't be put any better.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 6, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I totally agree. I always treated scrubbies the same way as elapids, i.e. with the same level of respect.



When I get to handle a 20kg elapid I will think about treating them the same, until then I'll treat them like a chainsaw.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 6, 2011)

I've never used a chainsaw.. should I be worried now? :/


----------



## -Peter (Oct 7, 2011)

ooh yeah, an old GF's ex basically had his face flayed in a chainsaw accident up near Cairns years ago. Had to drive from the farm to Cairns Base Hospital with his head wrapped in a towel holding his face on. She didnt know how to drive so he drove. She panicked so much he hit her across the face breaking her jaw due to an unfortuate bump in the road. Apart from the jaw a scrubby could inflict the same type of injury. 
In a scubbie related incident someone had their forearm flayed by a large scrubby on the Central Coast several years back.

BTW. the thought of handling a 20kg elapid makes me all goosebumpy.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow.. I see why you relate them both, but I know a lot people would think that's unbelievable..

It's one of those things that you think will never happen, but has every possibility to happen.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 7, 2011)

And that's why I'm glad you need a specialist Class 3 license for them here in SA.


----------



## snakelady96 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can someone from NSW or SA please explain what the class license are and what you can and cant have on each? Just curious..


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 7, 2011)

Environment & Heritage | Getting an animal keeper's licence to keep reptiles

That should explain the system.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2011)

-Peter said:


> BTW. the thought of handling a 20kg elapid makes me all goosebumpy.



Kinda turns me on...


----------



## snakelady96 (Oct 7, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Environment & Heritage | Getting an animal keeper's licence to keep reptiles
> 
> That should explain the system.



Thanks


----------



## starr9 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think we need more pics of some ppls scrub pythons!!!!


----------



## Bel03 (Oct 7, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> That question has been asked few times before ...... don't hold your breath for answer.



I read in another thread that snakelady says she has kept snakes for the past 15yrs, & she mentioned this was since the age of 11.......so im guessing she is about my age, 26-27???


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 7, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> I read in another thread that snakelady says she has kept snakes for the past 15yrs, & she mentioned this was since the age of 11.......so im guessing she is about my age, 26-27???



A couple of times people want to know the age of snakelady, why is this?
Perhaps people are all ready to grab their pitchforks and linchmob if she turns out to be a minor with a couple of scrub pythons?
No offence to anyone but can someone let me know why we need to know her age? Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## BarneyandScrub (Nov 18, 2011)

*should i have a scrub?*

just thought i would throw this in. and i know its probably going to upset a few people. i am 21 years old and own 8 year old female scrub python. i got her of someone who did not look after the snake properly didnt feed her right and kept her in a pillow case. i havent had her for the 8 years i have had her for 3 and half years. she is 3.5 meters long has never bitten me (well got her teeth in) and quite tame to handle......... but she has tried to bite me a couple of times on one occasion she actually hit me on the side of the head i was lucky enough she didnt sink her teeth in. in saying this i havent done anything i would say is stupid (put it around my neck, feed it by hand, or handle it by myself.) apart from owning a python that can cause serious injury or kill you at such a young age. 

sorry for the big story. would like to hear peoples opinions good and bad


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 19, 2011)

This is my girl from Uncle Roy Pails. Not bad in her cage, always switched on for food but is pretty good once out of her cage. She's around 9/10 foot now.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 19, 2011)

Cute scrubby.... I can't wait until my eggs hatch...


----------



## Joemal (Nov 19, 2011)

12ft of attitude but if i had the room i would have a few more .Unreal but unpredictable snake to own .


----------



## BarneyandScrub (Nov 19, 2011)

my girl
View attachment 226750

View attachment 226751


----------



## Joemal (Nov 19, 2011)

BarneyandScrub said:


> my girl
> View attachment 226750
> 
> View attachment 226751



Where .Your pics didn't come up .


----------



## BarneyandScrub (Nov 19, 2011)

ah sorry still working this thing out not good with computers


----------



## ricky_91 (Dec 18, 2011)

wombs are classed as a very placid snake I'm sure if they got 5 m long they would of killed people before 2 my friends have a few some are awesome to handles others not so much there like any other snake its just the size


----------



## Varanus1 (Dec 18, 2011)

ricky_91 said:


> there like any other snake its just the size



That is not the case at all.


----------



## Joemal (Dec 18, 2011)

Here are 2 of the latest pics of my girl .Yeah looks good and placid except 2 nights after these pics were taken she was full on trying to do me some serious damage while trying to get her out of her cage to clean it .Again i must say she is an unreal snake to own but can never ever be trusted .


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 19, 2011)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 230500
> View attachment 230501
> 
> 
> ...




Nice one mate, how old is she?


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 19, 2011)

Great thread guys, beautiful pics.
The word "awesome" is used alot these days but I can truly say these
animals are awesome.


----------



## 53ERX (Dec 19, 2011)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 220606
> 
> 
> 
> here you go Starr .


I can't believe nobody has enquired as to the current whereabouts of this dog?


----------



## starr9 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh Joemal you are so lucky!!! I love it when you put up pics of her! she is a such an amazing girl!!!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 19, 2011)

many people would know my main focus is scrubs these days. i keep and have kept alot. 
they are great snakes, my favouite. but as has been said they deserve respect and space. 
they are smart,big snakes,strong with big teeth. bites hurt..
the worst ive recieved was from an individual in a food response to the throat, i under estimated its strike range which resulted in a 5 minutes shower before it let go,not to mention the tiny pieces of teeth that had to be dug out after. :lol:

These threads have been done before,so i wont repeat myself, ill shut up and add some pics 
oh and as far as i know theres been 1 recorded death from a scrub,that was Eric and he was killed by his snake which was a 5mtre+ animal. 

enjoy, smithy.


----------



## starr9 (Dec 19, 2011)

sssssmithy you have some g8 pics there!!!! love pics 2,4 and 9!!!! Such amazing snakes!!! Cant w8 to see one one day!!!!


----------



## Varanus1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Smithy, do you have any info behind the snake in pic 4? If you could pm me, it would be much appreciated - I've been chasing scrubs like that for a long time with little success.

Cheers,
Trent.


----------

